# google suche



## StaatsfeindNo1 (2. März 2005)

Hallöchen,
wer kann mir denn mal kurz helfen und erklären wo man genau was eintragen muss, damit google meine Seite findet, oder man überhaupt eine Beschreibung meiner Seite sieht.

Wenn man bei google "alexismedia" eingibt, wird sie auch aufgelistet aber halt ohne Beschreibung und so...

also diese meta befehle meine ich, wie lauten die genau, welche müssen wohin?

danke,
alexis


----------



## c2uk (2. März 2005)

Gabs nicht mal ein extra Suchmaschinen Forum hier?

 Zu google, eine Kurzbeschreibung kannst Du nicht manuell hinzufügen, Google zitiert aus Deinem Quelltext, da dieser bei Deiner Startseite nur aus Bildern besteht gibts da also nichts zu holen für Google.

 Wenn Dich Suchmaschinenoptimierung interessiert kannst Du noch hier vorbeisurfen: http://www.drweb.de/seo/index.shtml


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. März 2005)

Dazu sagt Google selbst:


			
				http://www.google.de/intl/de/webmasters/3.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4. Es ist keine Beschreibung für meine Site vorhanden.
> 
> Der Google-Index enthält zwei Arten von Seiten - vollständig und teilweise indizierte Seiten. Ihre Seite ist im Augenblick nur teilweise indiziert, d.h., Ihre Site ist uns zwar bekannt, doch unsere Suchroboter haben in den vergangenen Durchläufen nicht den gesamten Inhalt Ihrer Seite erfasst. Dies hat keine negativen Auswirkungen auf Ihren PageRank-Wert oder die Aufnahme in unseren Index. Es bedeutet nicht, dass wir Ihre Seite nicht beschreiben können und sie deshalb nur mit dem URL als Titel und ohne Beschreibung aufgelistet wird.
> 
> Wir verstehen die Enttäuschung von Webmastern, die sich intensiv darum bemühen, ihre Site für Benutzer zugänglich zu machen. Wir bemühen uns deshalb ständig, die Anzahl der vollständig indizierten Seiten in unseren Suchergebnissen zu erhöhen.



Ansonsten...ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich glaube, Google interessiert sich nicht für diese META-Angaben... die Beschreibung "erstellt" Google aus dem tatsächlichen Seiteninhalt.


----------



## versuch13 (2. März 2005)

Wie? Also man kann doch in der meta tags description einen eigenen Text eingeben, welcher dann unter der URL erscheint, also bei mir funktioniert es.

Wenn du die meta tags nicht selbst einfügen kannst, benutzte doch einfach eines der vielen tools dafür.

MfG


----------



## c2uk (2. März 2005)

Also ich meinte eigentlich auch, dass sich Google nicht für die Meta-Tags interessiert, weil damit teilweise schon viel dummfug getrieben wurde, allerdings scheint er tatsächlich die description auszulesen.

 Habe ich gerade bei einigen Firmenwebsites getestet, bestes Beispiel war da IBM Deutschland, die haben sowieso gute Meta-Tags gesetzt, und die description wird bei Google angezeigt wenn man nur nach "IBM" sucht.

 Wenn man allerdings IBM mit einem anderen Wort verbindet, z.B. Produkte, dann spielt die description schon keine Rolle mehr, sondern es wird direkt aus dem Inhalt zitiert.

 P.S. So, noch etwas mit IBM herumprobiert, also egal welche Kombination ich da jetzt verwende, also mit Wörtern aus deren description, dafür scheint sich Google dann gar nicht mehr zu interessieren.


----------



## versuch13 (2. März 2005)

Oh, das kann sein, das hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Muss ich dann auch mal testen. Danke für den Hinweis.

MfG


----------

